# A Bit Different This Time



## HermanniChris (Jul 27, 2012)

Whenever I post photos or even videos, I am usually showing a lot of the same stuff for example, Western, Eastern & Dalmatian Hermann's, Ibera Greeks, Marginateds, Wood turtles and Blanding's turtles etc...

So, this time, I'll change it up by sharing some shots of just a few of the other species we work with here.....

Geochelone platynota (Burmese star tortoise)










Assumed "Hypomelanistic" Testudo boettgeri (Eastern Hermann's)




By definition, he definitely has a "reduction in melanin" -he has yellow skin, head, tail, plastron and carapace with only minimal dark outlines on carapace.





Testudo anamurensis (Anamur Greek tortoise)









Possible Testudo weissingeri?? (Dwarf Marginated tortoise) Nesting
-Although this subspecies is not actually accepted, there is something different about some of these that we have here, such as, very small size (7-8"), slightly different structure and features and elongated eggs are laid instead of round eggs that are typical of T. marginata.









Centrochelys sulcata (African Spurred tortoise)


----------



## wellington (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice. Are you getting hatchlings out of the Burmese stars?


----------



## HermanniChris (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you.

Not as of yet, female Studbook # 391, hatched on 10/22/07, is 8.5" SCL and weighs 1,832 grams as of now, so it may be a while.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 27, 2012)




----------

